# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  I nas će jednom posjetiti roda

## mimi81

Pozdrav svima
MM i ja živimo u skladnom braku od 2006. godine. Prije vjenčanja bili smo u vezi 6 godina. Kako je meni dijagnosticirana endometrioza 2007. i 2008. sam bila na dvije operacije. U međuvremenu smo pokušavali dobiti dijete prirodnim putem, ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo, postajali smo sve svjesniji da trudnoću nećemo moći ostvariti prirodnim putem, tako da smo od 2010. u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje. Bez obzira na probleme u postupcima razgovarali smo o tome da možemo imati svoje dijete iako ono ne bi bilo naše biološko dijete. Razgovarali smo o tome i sa rodbinom i prijateljima i svi su nas oduševljeno podržali u usvajanju djeteta.

Papire smo skupili i krećemo....

----------


## inana

sretno draga, da ti što prije roda donese smotuljak, ili djed Mraz prije!  :Very Happy:

----------


## čokolada

mimi81, neka sreća prati vaše želje!

----------


## ivanas

Puno sreće i strpljenja vam želim  :Heart:

----------


## frodo

Draga moja mimi,ovo je jedna prekrasna odluka,da darujete jedan prekrasan život ispunjen ljubavlju jednom (ili više) djetetu  :Heart: 
ja vam držim fige da brzo riješite ovu našu ( za mene ) prezapetljanu administraciju i da vam uskoro dom bude ispunjen dječjim smijehom  :Zaljubljen: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## rima11

mimi, dobro došla i puno sreće želim!
Kako si krenula paralelno na dva fronta, vjerujem da će jedan uroditi plodom...samo ti želim da to bude brzo!

----------


## emily

sretno!

----------


## kiki30

mimi , sretno !!!

----------


## Snekica

Mimi, draga, znaš i sama već sve šta ti želim, samo ti želim da to bude vrlo brzo! Znam koliko je teško prolaziti kroz dva fronta, ali naučili smo hodati trnjem, da bi došli do zvjezda! Za brzo rješavanje administrativne strane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i onda za brz dolazak Miša ili Mišice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Draga moja Mimi,
zelim vam svu srecu i da vam roda dode i prije proljeca i donese najljepsi paketic na svijetu!!!

----------


## Mury

Mimi, želim vam od srca puno sreće i što prije ostvarenje vaših snova!!!!

----------


## sonči

Mimi dobrodošla i sretno! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Hvala vam svima na podršci! Pisati ću vam

----------


## mare41

Draga mimi, sretno!

----------


## anitamatun

Sretno draga i mi smo u iščekivanju sve smo obavili sad čekamo odgovore od ostalih centara gdje smo poslali molbe:-d

----------


## špelkica

Sad sam vidjela, drago mi je da ste se odlučili, prekrasan potez- sigurno će uspjeti! Želim ti sreću i da što brže dođete do svog malog zlata  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

Hvala svima još jednom. Evo prošla su dva tjedna od kad smo predali molbu ali još se nitko nije javio za obradu iz centra. Vjerovatno im se bliže blagdani, budemo ih zvrcnuli da ih malo podsjetimo...

----------


## Snekica

Jeste pripremili svu papirologiju?

----------


## rima11

Nas lanjske godine nisu mogli primiti u 12. jer "u to doba godine imaju previše posla" pa se moralo prebaciti iza Nove godine! 
Vama želim  više sreće!

----------


## mimi81

Svu papirologiju smo predali skupa sa molbom. Ako napravimo to prije Nove godine bit će super!

----------


## Snekica

Ajde sretno! Da nazdravimo pozitivnom rješenju u ovoj godini!!!

----------


## mimi81

Ej cure! Da vas pitam...kad ste išle na testiranja i razgovore da li ste taj dan uzimale godišnji ili bolovanje? Nažalost ne mogu zamjeniti smjenu jer radim samo ujutro.

----------


## Bab

mimi, 
mi smo ta dva puta uzeli go.
Tako nam je bilo najlakse da nas nitko nis na poslu ne ispituje.
Sretno na razgovoru i testiranju.
Pusa

----------


## mimi81

Hvala ti Bab, šaljem zagrljaje!

----------


## mimi81

Drage moje nisam znala gdje bih s ovim linkom a želim da ga vidite

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Pril...1/Default.aspx

----------


## ArI MaLi

ti ljudi su sa nama išli u školicu i osobno ih poznajem  a i malu predivnu curicu. njena mama je u međuvremenu otvorila agenciju za posvajanje iz Konga http://www.mojaobitelj.hr/

----------


## mimi81

Evo da javim, mi smo za sad prošli psihologa i sve je dobro prošlo, jako smo zadovoljni s ljudima iz centra. Još ćemo razgovarati sa soc. radnikom i doći će nam doma... to je za sad to. Čitam knjigu Djeca tajne i baš mi koristi ... pozdrav svima!

----------


## sonči

Sretno za dalje! :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Cure sutra, u srijedu 04.04.2012. će biti emisija Paralele na HRT1 oko 21h i tema će biti posvajanje pa možete pogledati  :Smile: 
I još jedna lijepa vijest, suprug i ja smo dobili rješenje da možemo usvojiti tako da se sad treba samo javiti u centre  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanas

Super za rješenje, sretno!

----------


## Snekica

mimi, odlično!!! :Very Happy:  sretna sam zbog vas!!! nek vam je sa srećom na obje fronte  :Wink:  Biti će na kraju puna kuća djece!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Bravo Mimi...
nadam se da će Vas Vaš bebač brzo pronaći :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

mimi super za rjesenje...samo sad zovite..sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

mimi, super, sretno dalje!

----------


## rima11

Jedna lijepa vijest prije ovih uskrsnih praznika.....................sretno sa zvanjem!

----------


## sonči

Zovite i budite uporni! 
Želim Vam sreću da dobijete čim prije divno stvorenjce! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Mimi pa to je super vijest  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...-za-posvajanje

----------


## Snekica

Ovo je surova stvarnost  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Mi zovemo i zovemo ali još uvijek ništa. Jučer smo gledali 8. kat i divili se ljudima kako su se doslovno izborili za djecu...
Imam pitanje za sve koji su usvojili, ili bili barem blizu da usvoje...kako ste uspjeli ne plakati na susretu sa potencijalno vašom djecom ili ste plakali? Ja si zamišljam taj susret u zadnje vrijeme više nego ikad i uopće ne znam kako ću ostati pribrana, da emocije ne provale iz mene.....

----------


## ArI MaLi

joj tako sam i ja zamišljala naš susret.. i emocije su me preplavile na samu pomisao.. ali kada je došlo do prvog susreta dogodila se blokada, emocije su toliko jake da nejdu iz mene, znam da sam se tresla ko šiba, ruke bile znojne, i konstantno je bio prisutan nekakav strah, joj samo da mi sada nitko ne uzme to savršeno stvorenje, samo da papiri budu gotovi što prije i da dođemo svojoj kučici... a onda doma uz prijatelje i rodbinu su se oslobađale emocije...

sretno mila!!!

----------


## mimi81

ArI MaLi hvala na podršci!

----------


## Rebbeca

E da, susret sam zamišljala i ja, pogotovo kod posvojenja kćeri, to nam je bilo drugo posvojenje, ona je bila već poprilično velika... Zamišljala sam 100 mogućih scenarija, tokom vožnje od czss do udomitelja sam već bila luda od treme iznutra, ali ipak dosta pribrana izvana. MM koji je inače onako cool, teško ga je izbaciti iz takta, kada je udomiteljica otvorila vrata, i iza nje ugledao našu buduću kći :Heart: , ukočio se, ostao stajati na vratima, njima hladnoća ulazi u kuću, on stoji... Prvih 5 min. na pitanja želi li kavu, želi li sok... odgovarao je kimanjem glavom  :Grin:  Kada smo išli doma, rekao je da mu je brada opasno podrhtavala, zlato moje, nisam ga nikada vidjela tako uzbuđenog!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Mimi81, želim ti da što kraće čekaš i da taj susret bude što prije  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

mimi  :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Ej curke bok! Kod nas i dalje ništa novo pa smo mislili mm i ja krenuti u domove za djecu. Zanima me jel netko od vas posjećivao domove i jeste li što nosili dječici na poklon? Ja bi im nešto ponijela al ne znam što pa ako imate kakav prijedlog? Tnx ljudi!

----------


## ivanas

> Ej curke bok! Kod nas i dalje ništa novo pa smo mislili mm i ja krenuti u domove za djecu. Zanima me jel netko od vas posjećivao domove i jeste li što nosili dječici na poklon? Ja bi im nešto ponijela al ne znam što pa ako imate kakav prijedlog? Tnx ljudi!


 Ne bi vam savjetovala posjete domovima, osoblje doma je dužno štititi djecu i čuvati njihov identitet, a ne odlučuju o izboru posvojitelja. Ako mislite da trebate poduzeti više akcije osim telefonskog zvanja, radije posjetite direktno centre, probate najavljeno, ako ne ide dodete nenajavljeno.

----------


## mimi81

Ivanas posjete domovima nam je savjetovala jedna od osoba s kojom sam razgovarala prilikom nazivanja centara

----------


## ivanas

> Ivanas posjete domovima nam je savjetovala jedna od osoba s kojom sam razgovarala prilikom nazivanja centara


 I u centrima ima jako neupućenih nažalost, mojoj poznanici su u matičnom centru rekli da šalju molbe i zovu samo veće centre jer oni imaju više djece, pa oni prve dvije godine nisu poslali molbe niti zvali pola centara a kad sam im rekla da pošalju u sve i zovu sve, nakon 2 mjeseca posvojili djecu iz malog centra. A da samo kažem koje sam pametne savjete uz posvajanje dobila na razgovoru za posvojenje mog sina  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: . Domovi posjete potencijalnih posvojitelja ne vole baš previše jer im je dužnost štititi djecu.

----------


## mimi81

Zna li netko da li u Dalmaciji ima škola za posvojitelje?

----------


## corinaII

Mimi draga moja od srca vam želim da što prije postanete ponosni roditelji  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Ivanas hvala na savjetu, radije nećemo ići u domove. Corina II hvala na dobrim željama. Dakle, za školicu u Dalmaciji nitko ne zna?

----------


## ivanas

> Ivanas hvala na savjetu, radije nećemo ići u domove. Corina II hvala na dobrim željama. Dakle, za školicu u Dalmaciji nitko ne zna?


 NEma u Dalmaciji zasad školice, mi smo putovali svaki tjedan  u ZAgreb na školicu, i tako 12 utoraka. Je bilo naporno ali vrijedi truda.

----------


## mimi81

Kod nas nema posebnih novosti, i dalje telefoniramo i predali smo papire da budemo i udomitelji :Smile: 
Uskoro ćemo i u školicu za potencijalne posvojitelje  :Heart: 
Pripremamo se za naše dijete  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Prekrasno Mimi, bit ćete stvarno spremni  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly_

> Kod nas nema posebnih novosti, i dalje telefoniramo i predali smo papire da budemo i udomitelji
> Uskoro ćemo i u školicu za potencijalne posvojitelje 
> Pripremamo se za naše dijete


sretno s telefoniranjem!
 :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Evo napokon i mi imamo nešto lijepo za napisati, idemo na razgovor u jedan centar! <3

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

mimi  :Klap:   :fige:  :fige:

----------


## špelkica

Sretno!!!! Prekrasne vijesti!!!!

----------


## čokolada

Sretno vam bilo!

----------


## Davina

Sretno i od mene!

----------


## bubamara!

sretnooo  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Ekipa hvala na podršci!

----------


## Shanti

Sretno  :fige:

----------


## Brunaa

> Evo napokon i mi imamo nešto lijepo za napisati, idemo na razgovor u jedan centar! <3


Sreeeetnoooooo! Neka vam nova godina počme neočekivano  :No-no:  dobro!!!

----------


## Mariela

Sretno!

----------


## corinaII

Sretno draga  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Sretno  :fige:

----------


## Gaga76

:Smile:  punooo sreće... i čekamo lijepe novosti u 2014...

----------


## kika_zd

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čekamo sretne vijesti  :štrika:

----------


## mimi81

Kod nas nažalost ipak ništa. Tražimo dalje  :Sad:

----------


## butterfly_

... svaki gubitak otvara nova vrata...

čeka i vas negdje maleno srce...
samo hrabro nastaviti dalje!
držite se  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Žao mi je  :Love: 
Ali negdje vaše djetešce čeka na vas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

žao mi je  :Love:  
sretno za dalje!!

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, hvala vam na podršci. Mi krećemo dalje...

----------


## mimi81

Mi smo danas dobili kanticu za jedno dijete  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

mila, sretno dalje, držite se

----------


## Mury

Draga,drzi se  :Love: ....bas zato odgadam 100% tni angazman oko posvajanja,strah me razocarenja....zahtjeve davno poslali,ali smo pasivni,strah nas angazirat se punom snagom...

----------


## Mariela

> Mi smo danas dobili kanticu za jedno dijete


 :Love:  Doći će i vaše dijete.

----------


## Bab

Draga Mimi, žao mi je da ste opet ostali tužni...nadam se i želim vam što skorije lijepe vijesti i da ta roda napokon dođe i k vama. Sad će ona, čim malo zatopli...
Puno zagrljaja šaljem.

Mury draga, tako te razumijem...i mene je užasno toga bilo strah i nisam bila sigurna da bi to mogla podnjeti...zato smo i mi nekak napol bili u toj priči...

Ljubac veliki svima i samo gurajte i razgrćite...negdje će se pojaviti baš Vaše djetešce!

----------


## sonči

:Love:

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure hvala vam na podršci. Teški su ti trenutci ali treba izdržati...samo se čovjek pita do kada ovako? Već 7 godina...možda se nekome i ne čini puno, ali iz naše perspektive mi bi voljeli da se ova priča nastavi u nekom sretnijem tonu.
Mury razumijem te, ti se još nadaš biološkom djetetu ali ja se osjećam miljama daleko od njega i bliže nekom drugom djetetu koje će trebati mamu...to me tjera da zovem centre i da pregrmim ovakve situacije jer želimo imati djecu, to nam je baš važno a posvajanje mi je skoro pa jedina opcija
Bab dječica su ti predivna, pravi blagoslov nakon toliko truda i muka  :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

Mimi i ja se tako nekako osjećam.....ovdje se osjećam kao da je nešto ipak u mojim rukama, a nakon dugih 6 godina već sam naučila isplakat sve u jednom-dva dana i krenut ponosno dalje bez obzira bila to neg. beta, spontani ili neko djetešce koje će dobiti roditelje koji nismo mi....a to je ono što me digne - dijete će dobiti roditelje...ovaj put ne nas ali jednom sigurno....mimi sretno dalje...vjerujem da ćemo jednom svi uspijeti

----------


## Shanti

Mimi, žao mi je... mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaš i kakve se sve misli jave nakon ovakvog iskustva.  :Love: 

Ali nisam se logirala samo da bih ti napisala ovo gore, nego sljedeće - još uvijek sam uvjerena da posvojiti može svatko tko je dobio pozitivno mišljenje nakon obrade i tko u ovu priču ne ulazi s rezervom, tko je predan, tko jako želi... A ti jako želiš, daješ sve od sebe da pronađeš svoje dijete/svoju djecu i nastavi tako. Glavu gore, sutra (ako možeš to organizirati) telefon u ruke, i nazivaj dalje. U ovom centru, u kojem si bila u užem krugu, zahvali što su te uzeli u obzir i zamoli da te imaju u vidu za sljedeće dijete koje će trebati mamu i tatu.

Ono po čemu se posvojenje razlikuje od rađanja djeteta je što dijete dođe gotovo neočekivano, iznenada, ma koliko dugo bilo čekano i sanjano. Jednog običnog jutra odeš na posao, čini ti se po svemu da će dan biti kao i prethodni, a onda zazvoni mobitel i s druge strane čuješ "Dobar dan, zovem iz Centra za socijalnu skrb...". Tako nekako si već čula, čak dva puta u zadnjih mjesec i par dana, što je super, u dva centra su vas prepoznali kao moguće roditelje. Samo nastavi tražiti, doći će i dan poziva nakon kojeg ćete vi biti odabrani za svoje dijete.  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

mimi draga, naša Shanti ti je sve napisala! Grlim te, ali i želim da kreneš odmah dalje!

----------


## mimi81

Shanti, Sneki hvala na potpori. Rekli su nam u centru da će nas opet zvati ako bude opet neko dijete u điru. Super da smo imali priliku osjetiti kako je to kad si uzet u obzir...A mi naravno zovemo i dalje!

----------


## Davina

Glavu gore zivot ide dalje  a sve muke će biti zaboravljene kad ugledate male rukice, rukice VAŠEG djeteta. Zelim vam puno snage i da što brze stignete do cilja.

----------


## mimi81

Gledam dobar film Promjena plana, pa samo da vam ga preporučim....radi se o paru koji je dobio skrbništvo nad četvero djece koju su posvojili prijatelji od para. Par je u početku neodlučan oko djece, jer svaki ima svoju karijeru, ali na kraju ih klinci osvoje. Predivan, topli film.

----------


## mimi81

Draga ekipo, gledala sam u utorak predobar dokumentarac vezano za posvajanje, zove se Sustav protiv djeteta. Nakon dokumentarca je svjedočanstvo jedne posvojiteljice koja priča o svom iskustvu. Sve zajedno jedna pozitivna stvar u senzibilizaciji javnosti. Hvala cijeloj ekipi koja je otvorila svoje duše posebno Vesni i Katarini <3
Evo link 15.10.2014.: http://www.hrt.hr/enz/drustvena-mreza/

----------


## mimi81

Točan naziv dokumentarca je Djeca protiv sustava, ispričavam se

----------


## butterfly_

film je odlično snimljen..
surova realnost djece bez roditelja...
težak.. jako težak film...

nadam se da su ga i ljudi u centrima vidjeli

----------


## Davina

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  koliko tuge u samo pedest i nekoliko minuta

----------


## Rebbeca

Jako potresno, a nažalost istinito... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## čokolada

Koliko tuge  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Snekica

Gledala sam na prekide, ne mogu pogledati odjednom, preteško mi je sve to... Ja samo ovim putem, iako sigurno ne čita, pozdravljam gđu Kelavu koja je na mene ostavila jako dobar dojam dok sam i sama bila u problemu posvojenja. Primila me, saslušala i trudila se ispraviti nepravdu iako nije mogla učiniti mnogo. Ali nekad i samo dobar i ugodan razgovor ostavi velik utjecaj na tebe. Hvala i njoj (sigurna sam da je dobra ravnateljica Doma) i svima iz ovog filma.

----------


## mimi81

Kod nas nakon skoro 3 godine još ništa...osjećaj kao da ti djeca cure kroz prste poput pijeska a mi nemoćni...

----------


## špelkica

Mimi81  :Love:

----------


## prpa

Mimi81samo hrabro naprijed  :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Drage forumašice i forumaši! (sad ide zvuk fanfara)

Svečano objavljujemo MM i ja da je *naša roda NAPOKON SLEEEETJEELLLA!!!!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Prije par tjedana stigao je poziv iz centra, bili smo na razgovoru i uspjeli osvojiti ekipu...kad su nam javili da su nas izabrali za Zvjezdicu....to je bila takva sreća da to u životu nismo osjetili a i oni oko nas s nama su bili uvučeni u to...
Zvjezdica nas je dočekala na vratima....koji susret, mama se rasplakala a tata je tješio a Zvjezdica je gledala i proučavala....osvojila nas je na prvu. Tata i mama su jako sretni a mislimo da je i Zvjezdica sretna  :grouphug: 

Uskoro se javimo!

----------


## tangerina

mimi, čestitam  :Heart: 
nakon toliko čekanja i borbe, baš mi je drago da ste se napokon pronašli  :Smile: 

uživajte sa svojom djevojčicom u toj čudesnoj avanturi koja vas čeka

----------


## Davina

Čestitam mimi  :Heart: 
i neka vam vaša zvjezdica uvijek sija

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Val

aaaah, predivno!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly_

hehehehe... čestitke od nas troje!
uživajte u čarobnim trenucima sa svojom Zvjezdicom  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Super!!! Bas me veseli. Nadam se da ces podijeliti s nama neke dojmove kad se malo naviknete (a i prije  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

Prekrasnoooo, raznjezila si me skroz...
Puse velikeeeee

----------


## žužy

:Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od srca!

----------


## prpa

Jeeeee!!!!! Čestitam, grlite se, mazite i uživajte u svakom danu  :grouphug:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Mimi, čestitam!! Uživajte!

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitamo mami, tati i cijeloj široj obitelji na Zvjezdici!!! Uživajte! Javi se svakako da daš goriva ekipi koja čeka posvojenje, a nama čiji su klinci već veći od nas da osvježiš sjećanja...

----------


## čokolada

Prekrasno, čestitam od srca! Baš lijepa vijest u ovo tmurno jutro!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Čestitam vam na vašoj zvjezdici  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loly

Predivno, čestitam na Zvjezdici  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

Predivno! Cestitam od srca, jako me razveselila ova vijest!

----------


## Snekica

mimi, konačno je Zvjezdica sa vama! Došla je k vama i sad obasjava svaki vaš put, svaki vaš trenutak! Predivno! Nisam ni trena posumnjala da će vas osvojiti na prvu!  :grouphug:

----------


## Gaga76

Čestike Mimi  :Smile:  Napokon dobrih vijesti na forumu...

----------


## mimi81

Hvala svima na čestitkama.  Zvjezdica je došla kući i sad se privikava na novo okruženje. Imamo malih problema sa hranjenjem a i spavanje se promjemilo. Sad više ne spava popodne kao prije jer je od akcije stalno. Voli jako vodu i sve što svjetli. I svira. Slatkica je samo takva...

----------


## bubekica

Prelijepo je citati te  :Smile: 
Uzivajte i mazite se!  :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sve će se posložiti, samo kad se svi malo uhodate, ne brini! Koliko je stara?

----------


## kika_zd

:Very Happy:  Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## daani13

Čestitam,, :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

bravoo!!! čestitam!!!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca draga moja. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Uživajte, ljubite se, mazite se sa svojom Zvijezdicom. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Farfallina

Cestitam!

----------


## mimi81

Evo da se i mi javimo u ovo ludo vruće ljeto ... Zvjezdica je odlično postali smo Dream team, od toga da joj prije dva mjeseca nismo baš previše značili sada koristi svaku priliku da zagrli mamu dok joj navlači gaće  :Smile: 
A osvojila je i članove šire obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## Majja

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## buble

ajme prekrasno! sad sam pročitala sve od početka! konačno zajedno  :grouphug:

----------


## tantolina

Zvjezdica je prava mala šarmerica....slatkica samo takva...i nas je oborila s nogu....

----------


## mostarka86

Mimi, ušla sam samo na brzinu da ti čestitam od srca. Divne vijesti, tek sam ih vidjela. Puno sreće i ljubavi vam želim  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Ajme Mimi,pa ja tek sada vidim...cestitke na Zvjezdici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Dragi (P)osvajči  :Smile: ! Mi smo dobro. Zvjezdica će na jesen u vrtić i jako se veseli tome. I nama je drago da se s tim za sad dobro nosi a nadamo se da će tako i ostati.
Jučer je Zvjezdica prvi put uzeli knjigu koja već dugo stoji u njezinoj biblioteci i tražila me da joj čitam prije spavanja. Radi se o knjizi S tobom smo postali obitelj... Nisam uspjela pročitati ni prvu stanicu a suze su krenule i stisnulo se grlo. Na kraju sam molila tatu da uskoči jer ja jednostavno nisam mogla. Zvjezdica je shvatila da mama plače kao ona ali ništa drugo nije povezala. Meni je bilo baš krivo jer sam mislila sad je prilika da joj kažem kako je ona Lisa ali eto nisam uspjela. Kakve ste vi imali peripetije sa svojim emocijama oko toga? Je li ok plakati pred djetetom? Ja sam jako emotivna pa se inače teško svladam... Hvala na svakom savjetu koji je i više nego dobrodošao

----------


## DeDada

Ja sam plakala radi ispada jednog djeteta, ali sam izbjegla da me malac vidi. Normalno je da te prvih par puta stegne, ali prestat će i to. Ona ti je još mala, bit će još bezbroj prilika. Mi kasnimo u govorno-jezičnom razvoju pa ne možemo načinjati tako komplicirane teme, moje dijete još ne zna kako djeca dolaze na svijet. Nedavno sam mu spomenula stari nadimak iz doma i pitala ga sjeća li se da su ga tete tako zvale, sav se ozario i mislim da se sjeća. Povremeno ga podsjećam na to, ali još ne možemo sigurno znati sjeća li se stvarno. Uskoro ćemo moći iskoristiti jednu trudnicu, kad beba naraste u trbuhu i rodi se vjerujem da će mu sve biti jasno. Za sad gledamo Mama za Koka na YouTubeu, malac shvaća da Koko nema mamu i da plače zbog toga. Mene sve manje steže kad to gledam i uspijevam mu malo tumačiti priču da bude na njegovom nivou. U početku sam samo šutjela da suze ne krenu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mi se trudimo da se nikad ne prestane pricati o njenom posvojenju, tako da joj to bude dio svakodnevice i njenog identiteta. Npr, gledamo video koji smo snimali u domu pa joj kazem da su je tamo cuvale tete i da smo je tamo prvi put upoznali, cesto joj pricam kako sam se osjecala taj prvi dan, kako smo puno puta putovali njoj u posjetu i slicno. Pokusavam ta sjecanja drzati zivima. Takodjer iskoristim svaku trudnicu da joj kazem da je beba u busi i da ona nije bila u mojoj busi nego da je meni dosla kad je vec bila malo veca. Ne mogu si zamisliti nagli prijelaz, tipa da sad do odredjenog dana to ne spominjemo pa onda bum iz vedra neba, onda ne bih imala pojma kako zapoceti razgovor.

----------


## DeDada

E pa tako i mi, pokušavamo mu skretati pažnju na te neke stvari i super nam dođe jedna pjesmica na engleskom gdje su roditelji bijeli, a beba tamna, hoću da zna da je i to normalno. A o posvojenju normalno pričamo pred njim, neka bude upoznat sa tom riječi iako joj ne zna značenje. Svi radimo na tome da se kockice same poslože u jednu cjelinu čim on bude spreman to pohvatati.

----------


## mimi81

hvala cure sto ste se javile. i mi smo zvjezdici napravili album sa slikama i pricamo gdje je bila prije nego je dosla k nama i gledamo filmic sa prvog susreta. ona je zaboravila gdje je bila bar se meni cini da se ne sjeca pa cesto pricamo o tome. ali ova prica mi je valjda pretesko pala no uspjeti cemo i to pregrmiti

----------


## DeDada

Djeca su nam predugo bila bez nas i to nam teško pada, valjda ćemo se jednom pomiriti da je tako moralo biti  :Smile:

----------


## November

Prije par min sam se registrirala i morala sam se javiti na ovu temu.

Rođena sam prije 25 godina, a prije 24 godine sam dobila mamu i tatu. Imala sam 7 godina dok sam saznala, odnosno dok su mi prvi put rekli. 

Kad sam počela pisati ovaj post htjela sam napisati milijun riječi o tome, ali ne znam više kako bih posložila rečenice. 

Žene, nemate pojma koliku ljubav ćete dobiti posvajanjem djeteta. Milijun briga, milijun teških situacija, milijun svega, ali ljubav neizmjerna <3

----------


## Peterlin

> Prije par min sam se registrirala i morala sam se javiti na ovu temu.
> 
> Rođena sam prije 25 godina, a prije 24 godine sam dobila mamu i tatu. Imala sam 7 godina dok sam saznala, odnosno dok su mi prvi put rekli. 
> 
> Kad sam počela pisati ovaj post htjela sam napisati milijun riječi o tome, ali ne znam više kako bih posložila rečenice. 
> 
> Žene, nemate pojma koliku ljubav ćete dobiti posvajanjem djeteta. Milijun briga, milijun teških situacija, milijun svega, ali ljubav neizmjerna <3


 :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Draga November hvala ti što si se javila na ovaj forum i podijelila svoje iskustvo <3

Kod nas Zvjezdica je krenula u vrtić, sve se dobro odvija za sada  :Smile:  Ona jako voli djecu i akciju. A tata i mama razmišljaju o novom posvojenju  :Smile: 

Puno pozdrava svima!

----------


## špelkica

Ej Mimi, dugo se nismo čule, bravo za vrtić! Naš malac ide već u drugi razred. Kako vrijeme leti!
November, baš tak, milijun briga, milijun stvari, ali i milijun sreće. Nedavno je moj sin uzeo slikovnicu "Volim te mama" i veli mi onu zadnju rečenicu: "Volim te mama jer si moja mama"

----------


## malanina

drage žene koje ste posvojile djecu ili to tek namjeravate, imam jedno pitanje, da li bračni par koji trenutno nigdje ne radi, ima ikakvo pravo dati zahtjev za posvajanjem i možemo li se uopće nadati
da će takav zahtjev uopće proći? ja sam dugo godina nezaposlena, muž je radio, no trenutno nigdje, traži posao...svoje dijete nikako da dobijemo, a dijete želimo svim srcem, tako da smo se
odlučili da bi posvojili dijete...da li je velika prepreka ako ljudi nemaju stalni posao? znam da to nitko ne pita kada djeca dođu "prirodnim" putem, ali kakva je situacija s posvajanjem? 
stambeno smo osigurani, živimo u vlastitoj kući, ne živimo u neimaštini, imamo dovoljno za sebe, a naravno imali bi i za dijete.

----------


## DeDada

Mislim da ne bi bilo loše da se oboje zaposlite bilo gdje prije bilo kakvih zahtjeva. Djelatnici vašeg Centra moraju imati pisani trag odakle vama vaš novac.

----------

